# How to get a microphone to work



## Dekatophil (Jun 20, 2002)

Hi everybody,

I'm trying to get a Labtec/ Axis-521 microphone to work on my G4/PCI.  Connection is through the sound-in port (with the microphone icon underneath it) but it doesn't work. Turning on Apple Speakable Items doesn't help either...
The computer just doesn't "take any sound"...
NE1 can help ?


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2002)

It may not work because the microphone jacks on Apple microphones are much longer than a standard mic jack.


----------



## Dekatophil (Jun 22, 2002)

Oh, I see. (Good job Apple !). Well, do you know of any adapter ?
BTW, there are thousands of cool mics/headsets out there. Isn't it great that, as a Mac users, you can only use a tiny fraction of that ? For no reason at all... I feel so special


----------



## edX (Jun 22, 2002)

well, i'm guessing there is a reason. i don't know what it is, but evidence leads me to think this way.  ViaVoice X only works well with the one that ships with it. so perhaps macs in general have special audio specs for sound recognition that not all external mics provide. and even then certain programs need specific mics.

just be glad you don't have to go buy a special 'soundcard'


----------



## Dekatophil (Jun 22, 2002)

Yeah. I didn't mean to whine  
It's just a little annoying when you buy a nice headset and find out it doesn't work with your Mac. And sure, most things are standard nowadays on a Mac, so no worrying about USB etc...
I even got a internal Toshiba Combo drive to work with my Mac without installing any drivers (do that on a PC !). Still, I would wish Apple had  made the fact about micros clearer...
I've searched Apple help up and down but couldn't find the faintest trace of a hint to that regard. It just says "connect your microphone".
Oh well...


----------



## Dekatophil (Jun 22, 2002)

AND, BTW, sound out works okay with any standard jack, so... Funny.


----------



## Dekatophil (Jun 22, 2002)

okay, I just figured out that my G4/PCI only works with a "Plain Talk" compatible mic. Not with the standard "electret condenser type" microphone...
That means, I indeed need a different plug...


----------



## MacWiz (Jun 28, 2002)

The microphones to the G4 must be powerd elsewhere or have an build-in battery, correct me if im wrong but my manual said so, so you can plug in the outsource from your stereo into the mic "hole" and u´l get sound in.
plain talk microphones are the ones to use if u only want a mic.

To kill a pc´s soundcard: Plug in the Plain talk microphone and see the card burn  

The soundcard in a pc doesnt need an mic with external power so they expect that the power flow will be none(or werry little), so when u plug in the plain talk mic it often quits functioning, but most soundcards for pc have an safty-device now these days...


----------



## Ricky (Jun 28, 2002)

May I suggest a USB microphone?  

I have a Macally USB mic, and it works great.  Makes those Plaintalk mics and others sound like s***... I have used them.    Sounds like professional quality.  It's great.  I recommend looking into it.  USB all the way!


----------



## Dekatophil (Jun 29, 2002)

Mac Wiz: Thanks for the tip. Luckily, there's no danger for me using a PC (at least at home;-).
Ricky, I've gotten hold of an older Plain Talk mic. It works okay. Would have prefered the headset to work like that tho'...
Still, the quality isn't too bad. Maybe I'll try out USB as well these dayz. If it isn't as good as I exspect (due to your praise), I'll hold you accountable ;-))


----------

